# When to refill 20lb propane tank



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Buy a spare and run it until it is empty


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with Neal, you need a second tank. They last a long time and it avoids any unexpected runs to get it filled plus you get to run it to the bottom.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

While you are grilling you can run warm water over the side of the tank. Frost will slightly appear at the level of gas, but that's no real indication of how much usable gas you have. I agree with the others. Buy a spare and never worry about it. When one runs out, switch tanks and rock and roll.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A spare is ideal. Around here Tractor Supply sells propane by the gallon and only charges for what they dispense. Filling a tank costs about $9. Wait till a neighbor throws out an old expired tank and grab it. Then trade it at a corner store for one with a current date. It costs $20 and only contains 15 lbs., but you get a good tank. I find a coupon to save a few bucks. They charge more because they test the tank and certify it. I never buy a new tank.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Buy a second tank. Go to an RV supply,they sell automatic cutover devices, basically a Y-hose that connects to 2 tanks at the same time, and automatically switches from the empty to the full.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Buy a second tank. Go to an RV supply,they sell automatic cutover devices, basically a Y-hose that connects to 2 tanks at the same time, and automatically switches from the empty to the full.


Does it have a bell or something or do you end up with 2 empty tanks?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Good point, Neal. I'd rather change tanks and KNOW I had a full one, which would give me time to fill the empty one.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

_The Auto-Changeover LP Regulator allows you to hook up 2 Propane tanks and the regulator automatically switches over to the second tank once the first one runs out (and vice versa). The indicator changes color to let you know when a tank has been depleted and needs to be refilled. The inlet is a 1/4" SAE inverted flare and the outlet is a 3/8" NPT female. Also included are 2 of the 12" pigtails to connect the regulator to the propane tank or propane supply._


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys;
I think I'll get a second tank.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good on you. I have two tanks also. Just exchange them so you'll be assured of getting a safe tank. They do go bad over time, years.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Get a second tank, or stop worrying about saving $2 when you fill it. 

I've always just run 2 tanks, always nice to have a spare when you're frying a turkey on Thanksgiving and your supposedly full tank runs out because it had a slow leak the whole summer... 

I also just swap mine. Not a lot of places do fills when you live in the suburbs.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

There are plenty of places here that fill them. If you swap it you only get 15 lbs for $20 or more. Filling your empty with 20 lbs. costs about $9. Tanks are dated, new are good for 12 years and the most common recertified tank is good for 5 years.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with getting a 2nd tank, also, but I'll add if the place you're going for refills charges you a flat fee instead of charging by what they put in, you should check around for one that charges by the actual fill volume. Although $9, if they're getting it full, is much less than what we're paying around here. I paid $3.19/gal last time, so for a full 5 gal, it's almost $16.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You guys should count your blessings. Around it is about $25 to fill a tank. I don't know any place that charges by acutal volume for 20 pounders.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

The place near me charges $15 to fill a tank. I have measured the weight, and they are filling it to 20 lbs.
When I bought the first tank, it was bran-new. I don't think this place sells anything else.
I am still considering buying a gauge though. Just have to find one that works!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's another option: Amazon.com : DOZYANT Propane Tank Gauge Level Indicator Leak Detector Gas Pressure Meter Universal for RV Camper, Cylinder, BBQ Gas Grill, Heater and More Appliances-Type 1 Connection : Grill Parts : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Here's another option: Amazon.com : DOZYANT Propane Tank Gauge Level Indicator Leak Detector Gas Pressure Meter Universal for RV Camper, Cylinder, BBQ Gas Grill, Heater and More Appliances-Type 1 Connection : Grill Parts : Garden & Outdoor


Those gauges are worthless. They show green until 5 minutes before you are empty. 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Just spend the money on an extra tank and run them until they quit burning. With the gauges it is the level of green that is left that tells the story. It is just an indicator.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I guess I'm just lucky to live where I do. All the places I've been for refills (3) go by volume (works just like the gas pump). As far as I know from friends who've used the other couple places, they're the same.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Good point, Neal. I'd rather change tanks and KNOW I had a full one, which would give me time to fill the empty one.


That's what I do. One tank on the grill and one full in the garage. If it runs out, I switch and during the next few days pickup a refill.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

BJs charges $15.


----------

